# Steak and chicken!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

back by popular damand...lol

Tonights dinner was a beautiful T-bone, fresh corn, baked potato and some chicken k-bobs.

I had a customer tell me that a MX2 paired with a Young's double chocolate stout was heaven....so, that's going to be my desert!

oh yeah, got to have a little frosties grape soda while your grillin!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be right over --Keep the grill on


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That steak looks great, the Youngs stout is excellent, I love that stuff. Don't know about the pairing, never had the Mx2


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeat looks like a great night ahead. never heard of that grape soda in fact I haven't had a grape soda in over 20 years


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

4th picture down is done for me.
Enjoy yer dindin


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm, porterhouse....looks way better than my frozen pizza, but theres this green stuff on your plate, you might wanna wash that :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmmmm. looks good


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

All looks very good. That Young's double chocolate stout alone is heaven. Pair it with any Maduro and you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice Bigfoot!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great dinner.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yummmmmmmy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is some fine grilling - and that stout is in my top 5!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm with Jitzy, I don't think I've had a grape soda at least as that, might be even closer to 30. The desert plan sounds excellent too!!!!:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now I'm hungry! And it is not yet 08.00h....AM!!!!:redface:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

So how was the cigar?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

MX2 Toro and the stout were outstanding!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats looks awesome i would have to try that with a nice Brazillia Amazon. I have to agree with Jitzy i havnt seen a grape soda in years


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that looks mighty tasty can smell it from here.So how was it ?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love Youngs DCS.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...I havent sont grilled corn in decades. Looks great and the deep dark beer with the MX2 is out of this world. My poker night specialty. Nice work.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that looks so good. I saw that chocolate beer at the store on sunday and commented to my husband that it might be a good beer, so you like it a lot?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Petite_Flavored_Sweetie said:


> that looks so good. I saw that chocolate beer at the store on sunday and commented to my husband that it might be a good beer, so you like it a lot?


That my first bottle and it was great!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Yummy


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> That my first bottle and it was great!!!


 If you liked that, you should try ther oatmeal stout,very very good aswell


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> That my first bottle and it was great!!!


You can make what is called a chocolate truffle with youngs and a shot of chambord.


----------

